# 8LB Leg of Lamb ready for smoke!



## dandan (Apr 4, 2010)

Were getting ready to put the lamb on the pit this  morning.  The pit i started at 8am so its gonna be running pefrect. We seasoned it last night with salt,pepper, Thyme,Rosemary and stuffed slits with cloves of garlic then foodsaved it overnight.   I will be posting pics in a bit,  going to be smoked over Fresh Hickory from my land.  Shoulb be an amazing feast for Easter. 

Happy Easter all!

Dan 

Pics to soon be posted!


----------



## speedtona (Apr 4, 2010)

Mmmmm sounds good already


----------



## bbally (Apr 5, 2010)

Pictures I call for pictures!!!!!


----------



## rw willy (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds great!  Howd it go?
Fresh hickory?  Watch the creosote.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 5, 2010)

I second that!


----------



## dandan (Apr 5, 2010)

Was Amazing , had fresh hickory cooked for about 6.5hrs and let rest covered in foil for an hour.  I pulled it out when my meat thermometer read 148. Of course i didnt get pics of the final done piece but one of before and about an hour on the smoker.  Ill get to post those later today,  But the lamb was the star of the party haha!

Dan


----------

